# Wasn't impressed with Chromapop, how are the Prizms?



## YamaLink (Jun 23, 2010)

Had two lens with my new Smith Reverb chromapop glasses. I'm a Smith fanboy, but these weren't that much better compared to my old non-Chromapop Pivlocks. Should add I like my chromapop ski goggles. I digress. Returned the Reverbs which is a bummer because the $50 closeout price was nice.

Two or three years ago I tried on a friend's Prizms, and it was a dramatic difference. Forget which model they were. I do remember being told they were expensive even at dealer cost.

Is there a general consensus for the "best" Oakley Prizm lens for mountain biking? Mostly ride exposed open shadeless trails, if it matters.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

There's no best, only most appropriate for your eyes and local conditions. 

Do you have an Oakley store nearby? Hopefully in an outdoor mall setting so you can try them out in actual sunlight. That's what I did. Went with Black iridium (super dark)for everyday use and Road for overcast days and winter-time full sun here in PHX. For me the Trail are not nearly dark enough to warrant spending money on, I'd use them a handful of times a year at best. I'd guess those 3 make the up majority of Prizm lenses being used for riding...maybe some of the baseball or field lenses would work nicely as well depending...


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

I think the Prizm Trail tint works pretty good in those conditions.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Imo, Smith lenses are the most overrated eyewear I've ever tried and am a bit of sunglass junky. $30-$45 buys you better sunglasses.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

Here ya go, better hurry....

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1020861232?pid=133573


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

I have Oakley Radar-something with Prizm trail lenses. I like them but after a while, I began thinking they're a lot like my shooting range glasses that have 'vermillion' lenses. I'm sure there are subtle differences that make the Prizm lenses better (I sure as hell hope so for the money you pay!).


----------



## DNW (Mar 11, 2006)

YamaLink said:


> Is there a general consensus for the "best" Oakley Prizm lens for mountain biking? Mostly ride exposed open shadeless trails, if it matters.


Agree with others that you need to try to find "best" for you. For me the percent of VLT is a good place to start, based on how much light your trails have. Given your description the Prizm Trail lenses may be too bright. I am in AZ and ride fairly open trails and the Trail lenses allow too much light in for me. I can only use those on trails that are all in the trees and heavy shadows. My personal favorites are the baseball infield lenses. They work for me in bright AZ sun, but also work in the trees and when the clouds come out.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (May 25, 2018)

Also interested in the prizm trail, but I'm worried they might be too dark. Where I ride in Québec we have an overcast of tree on 95% of trails. I'm currently riding with clear lenses but I feel like colors don't "pop" as much as with a low-light lens.

Should I go for the super low-light lens instead (very pale pink)? 

Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a few pairs of prizm trail glasses. I cannot use them for trail riding because they are too dark for the woods, even in winter with no leaf cover. I do like them in the bike park where it is mostly exposed to the sun.
For trail riding, I would definitely go with Oakley's low light lenses.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

The Prizm trail Flak glasses I've been using for the last two years have been good, not great. Agree with the other dude ^, not for every trail environment. If your trails are underneath heavy tree canopy, they'll darken the trail. They'll still provide the contrast that is their selling point. Good if your trails pop in and out of the woods or is exposed to constant sunlight. I prefer my older Oakleys with either a yellow or orange tinted lens. 

There's a newer Prizm Trail lens that is a red hue. Wonder how much difference there is between the original tint.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

Interesting people here are saying the prizm trail are too dark for tree covered trails. I'm doing most of my riding on the North Shore of Vancouver where if it's not overcast, the tree cover rarely lets sun in. I find the prizm trail lenses work well. If only I can find a way to stop making them fog up though.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Try washing them with shaving cream, let them drip/gravity dry fully before buffing them. Great trick. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffro (Jan 16, 2004)

i'm riding with the newer Oakley Prizm trail lenses in Phoenix. Most of my rides are at dusk and dawn and I find them to work great in these conditions. I think these could also work in the woods where you're transitioning from shade to sun.


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

I have the Oakley Prizm trail lenses as well. RX, jawbreaker model which has vents to reduce fogging. Most of my rides are sunny, but I've ridden in every condition and these glasses have been exceptional for me. The trails and features have so much more clarity than my regular sunglasses.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

drich said:


> I have the Oakley Prizm trail lenses as well. RX, jawbreaker model which has vents to reduce fogging. Most of my rides are sunny, but I've ridden in every condition and these glasses have been exceptional for me. The trails and features have so much more clarity than my regular sunglasses.


how to like the rx inserts? While I can still ride and ski without rx this probably won't last forever!


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

mfa81 said:


> how to like the rx inserts? While I can still ride and ski without rx this probably won't last forever!


RX lenses are great. I just brought my prescription to Oakley and they took care of it. Wearing RX glasses designed for mtnb vs. regular Rx sunglasses was a game changer for me.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Oakley EVZero Stride Prizm's here. Like'em.


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> Oakley EVZero Stride Prizm's here. Like'em.


I love these glasses for riding in the sun. I just wish they had the low light or clear lenses for trail use! Like a superlight goggle.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

I have Prizm Trail/Flak Jacket XLs and Prizm Low Light/Flight Jacket. My trails are a mostly redwood forest with some areas of oak/manzanita with more sunshine. The Prizm Low Lights are by far the best i've found for the dense forest, easily noticeable improvement over the photochromic, clear, yellow, and rose tinted lenses i've tried. For rides in more open/sunny areas, i'm happy with Prizm Trails but I don't notice nearly as big an improvement over conventional lenses.


----------

